
Indie Microblogging: owning your short-form writing by Manton Reece - mpweiher
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/manton/indie-microblogging-owning-your-short-form-writing
======
jsilence
Maybe I missed it skimming the Kickstarter project site, but is this going to
be based on some self coded platform or is he going to use a well established
platform like StatusNet/GnuSocial
([https://gnu.io/social/](https://gnu.io/social/))?

~~~
ZenoArrow
I'd be interested to know that also. From first appearance it looks like it's
similar to Mastodon, which I believe is based on GNU Social:

[https://mastodon.social/about](https://mastodon.social/about)

[https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon](https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon)

------
gnuarch
It sounds like a simple blog platform for blog posts with short content and no
title only, including syndication (RSS/atom) and some subscription
functionality. Details are discussed in a not so Open Web Slack channel for
backers only, though.

